# What is the longest cycle anyone has had on Clomid?



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am on day 54 with no sign of AF arriving and just wondered if I will be retiring before it arrives ..I have taken Provera which finished last Monday but still no sign.. it is sending me  
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Cat cant help you chick but wanted to send you some  + a ickle A/F dance  so here goes

              ​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha I like it .. thanks hun x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well day 61 today ... and I am still waiting ... have scan tomorrow to see what is going on in there .. 
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Day 63 in the No period house .. zzzzzzzz


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya cat,

      Do u normally get regular a/f?

    I dont get one unless i take provera so after clomid my cycle goes on and on and on untill i take provera again.

                    Good luck hun.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah I do the majority of the time .. I took Provera but it didn't work ...but Dr seems to think that I have just missed a period in the middle and then ovulated naturally ..which is good news .. just feel ready for a good old period now to get started again !! so really my long cycle has been two cycles but with no period in the middle (bit strange but thats me !!) 

How are you doing at the mo ?
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Day 65 ..well if this is two cycles together in theory I should come on between days 72-74 .. as usually have a 37 day cycle ..so we shall see .. no immediate sign of it so it could be then..
Cat x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Cat I didn't ovulate on Clomid so had a 60-something day cycle 1st time round and then some Provera, followed by another cycle which was even longer and I needed Provera again - it was really annoying as I kept thinking "could I be pregnant?" (my hospital don't offer monitoring on clomid so no one knew I hadn't ovulated - which would have saved me a lot of heartaches)

Hope you get something sorted out.

Tilda xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Tilda ..they did say phone them if I hadn't got AF within two weeks ..I think I will get it next week according to my dates .. and workings out .. and I am starting to cry at adverts ..which is often a sign  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

DAY 68 .. Still no AF must arrive soon as Fi Fi's rhymes are now making me cry lol 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

you poor thing here you go a little dance to bring the   on.
                        cos you love xmas                       lots of witchy vibes              
hope you dont wait any longer.xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Kelli thanks hun  it did the trick ..it arrived this afternoon lol
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well done cat. it must of been the xmas songs i was singing for you.lol

good luck on your new month.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks ..not sure if I will do it yet as they have got to sort out my thyroid first .. may give it a month off and start next month after I have moved .. cos will have enough expense with moving really so to spend hundreds on donor too would be a nightmare so may be doing it end July/August time .. 

Good luck to you too hun 

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you cat.
yeah i would wait if i was you to.
ey you never know what will happen if your not thinking about it. stranger things have hapend cat.
good luck with your move new house new baby isnt that what thay say.xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes they do lol ..


----------

